# tipping point



## pedrohenrique

Eu sempre procuro encontrar termos mais próprios da língua, mas muitas vezes esses jargões me atrapalham. Levei uma surra, há pouco tempo, tentando traduzir "tipping point", da teoria da complexidade. Encontrei "ponto de desequilíbrio", mas vi que não agradei e fiquei com o tipping point que, ao que parece, todo mundo já sabe o que é.


----------



## Vanda

Como eu já sei que o pessoal não vai sossegar e vai sair do tópico, abri este novo. Na semana passada traduzi este termo e também apanhei. Acabei optando por ponto decisivo, fazia sentido no contexto, era o título do livro e encontrei algumas referências a ponto ou momento decisivo.


----------



## Benvindo

Oi Vanda e 6029ph, acho que _ponto de virada_ ou _de não retorno_ ou mesmo _ponto crítico de irreversibilidade_ dão a idéia da coisa (um ponto a partir da qual um sistema se torna irreversível e no qual as mudanças ocorrem num ritmo sempre mais acelerado, pelo que entendo). Espero que ajude.


----------



## Outsider

Ponto de viragem, ponto crítico... Mas o mais provável é já haver uma tradução consagrada, na literatura especializada.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não tem, Out! Tive o cuidado de procurar, escarafunchar. No Brasil a expressão é mantida no original nos meios da administração.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá amigos
Na minha tentativa de arranjar um termo em português que traduzisse ou ao menos explicasse o _tipping point_, tratei de buscar a etimologia, e encontrei o verbo _to tip,_ que significa _entornar, derramar, desequilibrar. _
O termo "Tipping Point", vem do mundo da epidemiologia. É o nome dado àquele momento na epidemia quando um vírus alcança a massa crítica. É o ponto de ebulição. É o momento no gráfico em que a linha começa a saltar para cima. Por associação, chamou-se _tipping point_ aquele momento em que, num sistema que está em evolução, uma pequena mudança provoca uma grande modificação que não pode ser explicada apenas pela causa em si.
Seria aquele ponto em que uma gota d'água faz derramar o copo. Um colega americano explicou pela metáfora da _straw that causes the camel to fall_ -- para um camelo carregado de palha, há um ponto em que uma única palha o faz tombar, e esta seria a forma equivalente à nossa gota d'água que faz derramar o copo.
Encontrei (no Google) em diversos trabalhos de física a tradução por "ponto de desequilíbrio", mas meus colegas não gostaram e preferiram manter o _tipping point_.


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Não, não tem, Out! Tive o cuidado de procurar, escarafunchar. No Brasil a expressão é mantida no original nos meios da administração.


 
Vanda,

Não sei se é o caso, se entendi direito, mas há uma expressão em geometria para isto: ponto de inflexão. É o ponto em que a curva que se fazia para a direita (por exemplo) muda para a esquerda... Ajuda?

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## pedrohenrique

Obrigado, djlaranja, pela colaboração. O tipping point não é apenas aquele ponto em que a curva inflete. Refere-se ao ponto em que um pequeno acréscimo a um sistema provoca uma modificação de proporções que não podem ser explicadas simplesmente pelo acréscimo. É como o copo que derrama ao receber uma gotinha a mais.


----------



## djlaranja

6029ph said:


> Obrigado, djlaranja, pela colaboração. O tipping point não é apenas aquele ponto em que a curva inflete. Refere-se ao ponto em que um pequeno acréscimo a um sistema provoca uma modificação de proporções que não podem ser explicadas simplesmente pelo acréscimo. É como o copo que derrama ao receber uma gotinha a mais.


 
Então realmente não cabe, não.
É. A metáfora é fácil. Um nome pra ela é que é difícil.

_Ponto de corte_, no sentido de que, abaixo dele nada acontece e acima começa a acontecer... _Ponto de virada_, quem sabe, como já sugeriu o Out...

Arte difícil.

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## André Costa

Olá, amigos. Quem sabe se fugíssemos à ideia de "point" e a substituíssemos pela noção de "efeito"? Teríamos então um "efeito gota d'água", que talvez desse uma resposta razoável às nossas dificuldades.


----------



## fOOfa

Uma dica: quando traduzo os textos técnicos ( geralmente medicina) muitas vezes sofro com a procura de alguns termos , o que me foi ensinado por médicos é que quando eu não encontrar nos sites de busca é porque provavelmente não há tradução ainda para o português.Seguindo a regra da editora, deixo em negrito azul para o revisor fazer a tradução correta, (ou deixo em inglês ou coloco a tradução suposta em português), mas o que acontece muitas vezes é que o revisor deixa alguns termos no próprio inglês, pois não tem tradução em inglês.
Talvez tenha sido o caso de tipping point nesta área. 
Boa sorte!


----------



## Macunaíma

Se não existe uma tradução para "tipping point", já devíamos ter arriscado alguma coisa, porque a minha paciência para "tipping points" que espoucam no meio dos textos já está _past its tipping point_.

Não é purismo, mas é que eu acho um modismo pedante.

"Ponto de saturação". O que acham?

Vamos fazer um esforço gente! Já está todo mundo de saco cheio de _tipping point_!


----------



## almufadado

Acho que é mais metafórico que outra coisa.

A imagem é a de um copo de água que transborda quando a gota decisiva cai nele. In English there is the saying "that was the drop that tipped the glass" or in abbreviation "_the last drop"._

IE: from google

*"...* that snowballed and this was just *the drop that tipped the glass,* if she did  killself ONLY over her fake online boyfriend, then she was really, *...*"


"... selection of his successor, was probably _the “drop that tipped the glass” _of Cozumel's faction dissatisfaction, when he refused to appoint the daughter of *...*"

And for* the last drop* :

*"...* SORRY BUT _THAT WAS THE LAST DROP_ IN THE POOL (NOT THE GLASS). NO MORE PATIENCE TO THE TMW NOTION OF BACK/FORTH COMPATIBILITY *...*" (not me Vanda ... wasn't me !)

For_ 'tipping point_' :

*...* _That is the 'tipping point_', where a small change in the input parameter has a dramatic impact on the outcome. *...*

Se a expressão não for um conceito técnico (não encontrei nenhum) mas antes uma forma de expressão para descrever por exemplo a falha de uma experiência (negativo) ou o ponto em que se passa de uma situação para outra (positivo) acho que é mera  linguagem corrente.

Logo dou 10 pontos a "ponto de virada"  para o Brasil e 12 pontos a "ponto de viragem" para Portugal . 

Se o contexto for crítico ou catastrófico então os 10 pontos vão para "ponto crítico" e 12 pontos "fase de não retorno".


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá André Costa, Foofa, Macunaíma e Almufadado
Só hoje, domingo, posso parar para responder. Obrigado por terem retomado este fio, assim poderemos enfim ter um conceito que realmente encerre essa história que já está enchendo, como bem o disse o Macunaíma.
Ponto de virada é uma tentativa, mas penso que se a idéia fosse só a virada, o autor poderia ter escrito *turning point* simplesmente, não?
Eu entendi que haveria um matiz a mais, já que ponto de virada ou de viragem é aquele em que, em química, a fenolftaleína pingada numa solução não perde mais a cor, e define então a titulagem da solução.
No nosso caso aqui, o matiz que pensei ver é que o resultado da virada, ou viragem, é desproporcional à causa que o provocou. Será simples purismo da minha parte?
O contexto se referia a um relato de caso psicanalítico em que um detalhe aparentemente banal de algo que o analista disse provocou enorme modificação no quadro da paciente que, a partir daí, reformulou totalmente sua vida.
Foi por isso que os colegas do meu grupo preferiram ficar usando
o termo original, como já fazemos com *self* e *selfobjeto* (de selfobject), que são conceitos em si mesmos, não são apenas "palavras".
Bom domingo a todos.


----------



## fOOfa

Então não chegamos na verdade a uma conclusão... mas podemos até achar uma tradução , como já tivemos algumas tentativas aqui, podemos ficar com elas para serem usadas posteriormente em alguma outra área, quem sabe,mas em certas áreas, alguns termos não são traduzidos e o "pessoal' (brasileiros) preferem manter o mesmo nome. Traduzo textos de medicina e acontece bastante, há termos em que seria fácil uma tradução, mas não posso traduzir, pelo simples fato de que quando o livro for editado em português, a minha tradução irá ser substituída pelo termo em inglês.. tipo "staff" ,nomes de algumas doenças,etc 
Boa semana a todos.. abraços


----------



## xaliba

Oi pessoal, sou novo por aqui, acabei vindo parar aqui pq esse tal de tipping point me pegou tb. Estou fazendo a revisão de uma tradução de um texto sobre mudanças climáticas. 

Colocaram ponto sem volta, q até passa, mas achei q não era bem isso. Procurei a definição em inglês e mais a discussão desse thread aqui (como vcs chamam thread aqui? participo de um forum brasileiro de viagens q isso se chama "tópico"). Outra possibilidade mas q foi descartada pelo tradutor foi ponto de não retorno, mas meu, isso me doi o ouvido muito. Pesquisei na internet e vi q isso é bem mais comum q eu pensava. Dai vi a definição do colega q cito aqui abaixo e fiquei mais tranquilo



almufadado said:


> Logo dou 10 pontos a "ponto de virada"  para o Brasil e 12 pontos a "ponto de viragem" para Portugal .
> Se o contexto for crítico ou catastrófico então os 10 pontos vão para "ponto crítico" e 12 pontos "fase de não retorno".


 
concordo contigo, antes de entrar aqui estava entre ponto de virada e ponto crítico, depois de ler toda a discussão e essa definição fico com "ponto crítico"


E aproveitando pra dividir um pouco as idéias



fOOfa said:


> Então não chegamos na verdade a uma conclusão... mas podemos até achar uma tradução , como já tivemos algumas tentativas aqui, podemos ficar com elas para serem usadas posteriormente em alguma outra área, quem sabe,mas em certas áreas, alguns termos não são traduzidos e o "pessoal' (brasileiros) preferem manter o mesmo nome.


 
por experiência própria, q na área de tradução ainda não é muito grande - já me dedico ao inglês há muitos anos mas essa área de fazer os "equivalentes" soarem da forma mais natural possível é como um brinquedo novo pra mim. Estou me dedicando ao estudo da tradução simultânea e faço umas traduções escritas na carona. Estive fazendo a tradução simultânea em um congresso há duas semanas atrás e me chamou a atenção q havia um termo um tanto novo e nós intérpretes na preparação não sabiamos a melhor forma de traduzir. A autora inglesa então nos falou como gostaria q fosse traduzido pois era assim q o meio acadêmico brasileiro estava usando o termo. Enfim, tudo isso pra falar q os tradutores muitas vezes se deparam com termos ainda não "traduzidos", mas eles só serão consagrados como o próprio termo em inglês ou com seu "novo" nome em português no momento em q uma autoridade brasileira no assunto usar isto em sua produção científica. Este será o marco usado dali pra frente.

que bom descobrir esse forum!! Nos cruzamos por ai.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Botando mais lenha na fogueira (risos) Ponto crucial


----------



## ajota

Tipping point - realmente, de enlouquecer. Na  tradução que estou fazendo atualmente, ha a seguinte frase: "                                      2004 was the tipping point for us". Traduzi assim: "2004 foi o ano da virada para nós". O texto é informal e permitiu isso.

Por favor, me corrijam!


----------



## Vanda

Agora apareceu no mercado o livro Tipping point com a tradução O ponto da virada.


----------



## liujorge

Olá amigos,

Como todos, viajei por todos os caminhos "internéticos" pra encontrar o termo adotado para "tipping point" no meu texto (que também é sobre mudanças climáticas e é documento da ONU para o Ministério do Meio Ambiente) e cheguei às mesmas conclusões.
Fiz o que foi sugerido: enviei o texto traduzido com o termo em destaque, para que os revisores decidam o que vão utilizar. E já que se trata de órgão oficial, pode ser que se torne praxe... 
Aguardarei ansiosamente.

Abraços a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Apesar de já terem feito uma tradução para o nome do livro, pode ser que a expressão oficial venha com outra tradução, não deixe de nos contar. Vamos ficar ansiosos esperando.


----------



## liujorge

Amigos,

Hoje obtive do Ministério do Meio Ambiente a tradução 'oficial' para TIPPING POINT. Eles usarão "ponto de ruptura" mesmo. 
Fica a informação para futura utilização.

Ks.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Obrigado pela informação, liujorge. Eu já tinha desistido de encontrar algum termo.


----------



## Coragem

Olá Amigos,

 Estou trabalhando no complemento e releitura da tradução de um programa desenhado para favorecer a direção e equilíbrio das crianças. 

 Numa parte do texto onde estamos abordando os desafios vivenciados por pais e professores, temos: 

 Are we at a tipping point?
Can we take this momentum and promote necessary transformations?

O amigo tradutor da releitura que estou fazendo, traduziu assim:
Estamos em um ponto de virada?
Podemos usar este momentum e promover transformações necessárias?

A princípio "Ponto de virada" me soou estranho, pois fiquei imaginando os participantes do programa vendo a apresentação e pensando... Virada? , então cai na rede do tipping point e fui pesquisar. 

 Compreendo que na tradução em referência, priorizarmos o impacto que causa o termo, se faz mais prático do que priorizarmos uma tradução técnica.

 e usando as palavras de liujorge, "Como todos, viajei por todos os caminhos "internéticos" ..."
 chegando aqui, neste oásis no deserto. Portanto, gratidão a todos pela existência deste tópico... Uffa, me sinto consolada!!!

 o aconteceu no meu caso, é que ao longo dos valorosos comentários, por todos aqui realizados, já me encontrava disposta a manter a tradução como "ponto de virada", até que cheguei ao comentário do 6029ph

 ... num sistema que está em evolução, uma pequena mudança provoca uma grande modificação que não pode ser explicada apenas pela causa em si. ... Encontrei (no Google) em diversos trabalhos de física a tradução por "ponto de desequilíbrio".

 UALLA, fui acometida neste momento por um tipping point (no sentido de virada) , é exatamente esse "efeito" que estamos abordando neste ponto do programa, pois há muito de raciocínio quântico contido nestes textos.
 Assim que, agora corajosamente em nosso programa "tipping point" é = a "ponto de desequilíbrio", ao menos até a próxima virada. kkkk


----------



## uchi.m

Olá Coragem, seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum 

Tipping é quando uma curva num gráfico dá uma entortada séria; veja exemplos visuais aqui.

Tem um gráfico de virada de pH dentre os da fonte anterior. Esse ponto, na Química, é chamado de ponto de virada/viragem, sim.


----------



## liujorge

Coragem, 

Excelente definição. Que bom que resolveu seu problema. Às vezes, só contando com os "fresh eyes" dos amigos, não é? 

Há braços. Até a próxima.

Líu


----------

